

Ask HN: Reading more Ask HN posts - ApolloRising

I found the ASK HN questions really useful but since there is no way to currently sort by only those posts; here is a easy way to have Google list them all out for you:<p>Paste this into the Google search box exactly:
site:news.ycombinator.com Ask HN
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+Ask+HN)

<http://searchyc.com/%2522Ask+HN%2522>

<http://searchyc.com/%2522Ask+HN%2522?sort=by_date>

~~~
ricree
Also, <http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

------
dwynings
<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

